# FSD Won’t take freeway off-ramps



## Peter Van Sant (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m on FSDBETA 10.11 but I’ve seen this on previous versions too. FSD will map the correct route but when it comes to a freeway off-ramp I will simply drive right past, reroute for the next off-ramp then pass it too. Driving me nuts. Has anyone else seen this behavior and what did you do about it?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Does it miss exits all the time, every time? Do you have the Navigate on Autopilot button selected?

Highways and city streets are still 2 separate programs, so FSD Beta should not have any impact on highway driving yet. (Other than disabling the radar for cars that have a radar.)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Do you have the Navigate on Autopilot button selected?


Definitely check this setting.


----------



## Bob Davis (Oct 1, 2017)

I just took a 350mile trip. Total of 1000miles. During the drive I noticed that on the highway it would slow down like it thought I missed an exit. I have seen it slow down like that when I am on Navigate on Autopilot when I decided to take a different route and continue on the highway. Only occurred like 3 times and I didn't note whether I was close to an exit.
FSD beta 2022.4.5.15


----------



## Artoro (9 mo ago)

Peter Van Sant said:


> I'm on FSDBETA 10.11 but I've seen this on previous versions too. FSD will map the correct route but when it comes to a freeway off-ramp I will simply drive right past, reroute for the next off-ramp then pass it too. Driving me nuts. Has anyone else seen this behavior and what did you do about it?


I have the same issue. My car does have the navigate on autopilot turned on, but it NEVER takes highway exits unless I position it in the Exit-only lane.


----------



## Artoro (9 mo ago)

Just figured it out today. There is a “button” when in FSD mode, on the map, left upper corner, next to the CANCEL button that shows a wheel-and-road icon. Make sure it is turned BLUE


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Artoro said:


> Just figured it out today. There is a "button" when in FSD mode, on the map, left upper corner, next to the CANCEL button that shows a wheel-and-road icon. Make sure it is turned BLUE


That's the Navigate on Autopilot button. That means that you didn't have Navigate on Autopilot active at the time.

Make sure you have "Enable at start of every trip" set to "Yes".


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> Make sure you have "Enable at start of every trip" set to "Yes".


Or remember to hit the NOA button on the nav screen each time you want to use it. I generally use it only in unfamiliar surroundings to help make sure I don't miss my exit.


----------

